# Race Car sentra



## b14sleeper (Dec 31, 2004)

check out this sentra, i thought it was pretty fugly, but i dont know.
check it out


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

I dont kno about race car. More like ricer gone sticker happy :thumbup:


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

maybe if it ran 8s in the 1/4 mile it wouldn't look so bad


----------



## jenns240 (May 17, 2004)

i give the owner credit, not many people would go to such lengths to promote proper road way safety. i can almost guarantee he has never been hit and has had many requests to park near construction areas. very very effective.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

race car huh...wonder if he wants to race


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

race car having one motor pic?

Stock manifold I see?

8k? no way dude.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Race Car??? LMAO it is an AUTO GA16DE with a full interior.


----------



## b14sleeper (Dec 31, 2004)

OMG, i know it is not a real race car, i was making a wise crack at it


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

another ricer that spent all the money on the outside and inside but no motor work whatsoever.


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Take away the stickers, wing, make it one color, and i'd drive it. I especially like the wheels, grille, and hood. Dunno if i'd pay $8k though, it has 150k miles.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

race car? i guess his turbo and mani are being hidden under the STOCK MANI HEAT SHEILD!?


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

iron tom said:


> Take away the stickers, wing, make it one color, and i'd drive it. I especially like the wheels, grille, and hood. Dunno if i'd pay $8k though, it has 150k miles.


Grille is a mesh grille, costs him $2 to make.

I ordred that hood, again nothing spectacular.

Motivational's ga16 was less then 8K and he was having trouble selling it and I think it was FULLY bolted, or at least damn well close.


----------

